# Milo.....A Red-headed Stranger Again?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=81adb8a8-9bec-43c0-ac3c-07dea59a884d&pagination_num=1


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Back when we were farming, my favorite crop was milo. Relativity easy to grow and would give a decent yield even in drought and when timely rains would come a bin buster. Combining it is the only part of farming I miss even though the dust would eat you alive and it took very little to do it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I remember the days of combining milo. My father would raise it for cattle feed and I had to combine it with a JD 45 combine without a cab. Milo and soybeans suck when you don't have a cab. I miss my Dad but not those days on that broken piece of crap.


----------

